# Möre Silda wo kaufen?



## JunkieXL (17. Januar 2006)

#h war heute bei meinem Dealer und wollt mich wieder mit nen paar eindecken, musste leider festellen das er die netmehr hat #c !!!!

Wo bekomm ich die nun her? Kennt wer einen Shop-EShop?

mfg JXL


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

http://80.237.203.121/shop/product_info.php/products_id/578/XTCsid/bd7e1b8ee38de11799db8bd96b08a0c4


----------



## pohlk (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Vergiss alle anderen Angebote (sorry Marioschreiber)

und bestell hier. www.gummitanke.de

Habe die Blinker noch nirgends so günstig gesehen wie hier.

Muss dazu sagen, dass die Auswahl vor kurzem noch größer war.

(Linke Seite steht irgendwo "Meerforellenblinker" und dann auf den "SILDA" klicken..)

#h


----------



## JunkieXL (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

dankö


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Selber sorry ! 

Aber wenn ich die Bilder bei "Gummitanke" richtig deute (schlechte Bildqualität), dann handelt es sich dabei um Nachbauten des More Silda. 
Anders ist der Preis auch nicht zu erklären.
Ich habe schon einige Kopien gefischt, und keiner kommt beim Laufverhalten an das Orginal !!!


----------



## pohlk (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Meinst du, sowas können die sich erlauben???

Nachbauten anzubieten ohne darauf aufmerksam zu machen???


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Warum nicht ?
Sie verkaufen einen "Silda", keinen "Møre Silda" !
Auf den Bildern (auch wenn ich sie vergrößer) erkenne ich keinen eingravierten Schriftzug!


----------



## MFGI (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du, sowas können die sich erlauben???
> 
> Nachbauten anzubieten ohne darauf aufmerksam zu machen???



Die bieten ihn unter *Silda* an, nicht unter Møre Silda.
Ist definitiv nicht das Original. 

@ JunkieXL 

Welche brauchst Du? Habe noch ca. 200 (überwiegend silber-rot, 15 gr) im Keller liegen, kann Dir einige zum Selbstkostenpreis (unter Händlerpreis) überlassen.


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Kann Mario nur zustimmen. Der Silda bei der Gummitanke ist nicht der original Moere-Silda!

Edit: Warst schneller Burkhardt!


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Kann eier von euch auch meinen Eindruck über das unterschiedliche Laufverhalten bestätigen ?


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Alternativ gibt´s die originalen auch beim Angelcenter Vögler in Hamburg und bei Rod´s World Berlin.


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@ Mario: kenne und benutze seit Jahren NUR das Original in allen Gewichten und Farben.

Hoerning Hamburg hat die Möre Silda auch, fällt mir gerade ein - da hatte ich letzten März einen Sack voll eingekauft.


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@Mario
Ich kauf auch keine Nachbauten


----------



## pohlk (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@ MFGI

Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken und mir genau sagen wieviel du pro Stück für die Blinker haben möchtest.


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Die müsste man bestimmt auch in Flensburg bei Sennholz bekommen.
Dort bekommt man alles was man sich nur orstellen kann an Meerforellenköder.
Allein an Spökets hat man da schon ne riesen Auswahl.
Und alles andere ist bestimmt auch vorhanden.


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

bei askari sind sie im katalog oder ansonsten bei fishermanns partner in lübeck.

@ Karsten_Berlin
das mit vögler kann ich nicht bestätigen.
bei meinem letztem besuch hatte daniel keine hängen.


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@ Nordlicht: nanü, ist er leergeplündert?


----------



## Trolldoc (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ gibt´s die originalen auch beim Angelcenter Vögler in Hamburg


die haben aber noch bis zum 27.1.06 Urlaub, nicht das der Weg vergebens ist.


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Jupp, Daniel ist im wohlverdienten Urlaub. Aber wenn die Møre Silda ohnehin nicht in Billstedt hängen, ab in Richtung HBhf zu Hoerning. :m


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Was ist eigentlich so besonders an diesem Blinker.

Also ich fang meinen Fisch auch ohne diesem Blinker.


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@Pattex
Das is halt ein Klassiker. Fliegt gut, läuft gut....hat mir schon schöne Forellen geliefert..
Geht bestimmt auch mit anderen Köder, keine Frage....ist ne Glaubenssache  







3,1Kg auf 10g

#h


----------



## Pattex (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Joa hört sich garnicht so schlecht an.
Was kostet der denn im Schnitt?
Und in welchen verschiedenen Gewichten gibt es den denn.


----------



## Maddin (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Das hat Mario hier gepostet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost......


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

...immer wieder schön den dicken Schädel anzugucken Martin:m


----------



## JunkieXL (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

super Bild echt gut getroffen  im askari sind doch auch nur nachbauten

@MFGI ich schick dir im Februar nochmal eine PM, mein Studentenbuget lässt atm nurnoch Nahrung für diesen Monat zu *gg*


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> die haben aber noch bis zum 27.1.06 Urlaub, nicht das der Weg vergebens ist.



Und ich ärger mich schon das die es nichtmal für nötig halten auf meine Mail vor 3 Tagen zu Antworten ...
Kommt davon wenn man sein Lesezeichen direkt in den shop setzt und nicht auf die Startseite ...


----------



## Karstein (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Klasse Foddo, Martin! #6 #6 #6

Der Møre Silda in silber-rot ist z.B. auch unser Favorit für Hornhechte (mit 5cm Mono zwischen Ring und Drilling) und für Pollack & Makarela an Norwegen´s Kyste.


----------



## Nomade (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Møre Silda in silber-rot ist z.B. auch unser Favorit für Hornhechte (mit 5cm Mono zwischen Ring und Drilling)



eine Frage: Welchen Knoten verwendet man um so eine kleine Mono-Schlaufe herzustellen? Blutknoten stelle ich mir etwas schwierig vor und ein normaler Schlaufenkonten ist ja auch nicht dafür vorgesehen die Knotenschlaufe auseinander zu ziehen.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

wird der nich jetzt von bluefox geliefert? hatte mal sowas trapsen gehört!


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

@JunkieXL

Wieviele, wie schwer und in welcher Farbe brauchst du die Dingerchen denn. Ich meine, mein Dealer hat da noch welche rumhängen. 

Ggf. schicke ich dir die Burschen zu.


----------



## Karstein (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage: Welchen Knoten verwendet man um so eine kleine Mono-Schlaufe herzustellen? Blutknoten stelle ich mir etwas schwierig vor und ein normaler Schlaufenkonten ist ja auch nicht dafür vorgesehen die Knotenschlaufe auseinander zu ziehen.



Früher hatten wir die Verlängerung mit normalen Wirbelknoten gebunden, was zugegeben eine rechte Fummelei ist. Heute machen wir´s einfacher, fädeln einfach einen oder auch zwei kleine schwarzen Wirbel in den Sprengring und hängen den Drilling in den Wirbel ein. Klappt hervorragend, und es gibt keine Schnur, die am Hornhechtschnabel aufscheuern kann.


----------



## sunny (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage: Welchen Knoten verwendet man um so eine kleine Mono-Schlaufe herzustellen? Blutknoten stelle ich mir etwas schwierig vor und ein normaler Schlaufenkonten ist ja auch nicht dafür vorgesehen die Knotenschlaufe auseinander zu ziehen.



Ich knote garnicht mehr. Ich nehme einfach den Dreierwirbel, den auch die Sbirolino-Angler verwenden. Klappt einwandfrei.


----------



## Dorschi (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Na dacht ichs mir doch! Sind im Programm von Shimano Bluefox
http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181399&bmUID=1137761257133&bmLocale=de
Und JH international hat sie im Onlineshop

http://www.jh-int.de/index.html?lmd=38531.497303


----------



## Berat (20. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Kann eier von euch auch meinen Eindruck über das unterschiedliche Laufverhalten bestätigen ?





Absolut; ich fische nichts anderes. Die Teile sind angeblich so teuer, weil Shimano den Alleinvertrieb hat. Kommentar meines Sohnes:" Mir doch egal!"  Eben!


----------



## Nomade (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möre Silda wo kaufen?*

Danke für die Infos zur Hakenbefestigung #6


----------

